# Why pkg.freebsd.org subfolders indexes are forbidden ?



## np1 (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like pkg mirrors are not allowing indexes on folders anymore.
For example https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/ now returns 403/Forbidden.

Anybody knows why ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

Don't know why but this looks like an error. I'm sure it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Grzegorz Wiktorowski (Jul 15, 2020)

I notice this also but `pkg upgrade` works without any problem today morning.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, pkg(8) should continue to function as normal. But it's often quite convenient to browse the repositories to see if a certain package is there or not.


----------



## np1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Should this be reported to freebsd-hubs ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

That mailing list looks pretty dead. The only posts in 2020 appear to have been spam. I'm not sure which mailing list  would be appropriate though, I'm somewhat torn between ports@ and pkg@.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 15, 2020)

np1 Note that "folders" is a Windows-ism that users are given. On Unix and BSD they are "directories" which aren't the same as "folders".


----------



## diizzy (Jul 15, 2020)

https://pkgs.org/ ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

You're probably better off checking http://freshports.org. Especially now that ports have a nice list with the various versions that are available in the package repositories. It even shows the different flavors, if they're available.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 15, 2020)

However it doesn't carry (to my knowledge) direct links to packages which pkgs.org does.


----------



## oleantus (Jul 15, 2020)

See this link Bug #247998


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2020)

Closed as not a bug.
So we cannot download from older repositories now unless we magically guess the directory name?
When I was reconstructing SeaMonkey this feature was needed.
Maybe they should break down the packages into port categories to relieve server CPU load.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> So we cannot download from older repositories now unless we magically guess the directory name?


What older repositories? 



Phishfry said:


> When I was reconstructing SeaMonkey this feature was needed.


You can still revert the port and build from there.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2020)

I use the older quarterly repository to rebuild SeaMonkey which was removed from ports.
Named Release0, Release1 Release2 for each quarter.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> Named Release0, Release1 Release2 for each quarter.


Those are not related to the quarter.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 15, 2020)

You could grab the packages.txz metafile and get the listing from there.
Agreed that it isn't as convenient.

(Actually for my uses, I find the pre-pkgng stuff to be more effective. I find ftp cleaner than metafiles. But this is a whole other topic that I won't dig up from the grave XD)


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2020)

Here is an example of grabbing a package from the newest repository for cross building a i386 package for a NanoBSD build:
`fetch http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:i386/quarterly/All/gettext-runtime-0.20.1.txz`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, and? It doesn't work because quarterly has 0.20.2. Just  look at Freshports: devel/gettext-runtime. There's a table with all the various architectures and the versions that are available in the repositories.


----------



## manuelfhp (Dec 3, 2020)

np1 said:


> It looks like pkg mirrors are not allowing indexes on folders anymore.
> For example https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/ now returns 403/Forbidden.
> 
> Anybody knows why ?



Yes directory index is blocked.

But there is a good way to find your packages version:

1) check the version release that you would like to reinstall :
http://pkg.freebsd.org/
http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/
          - lastest
          - quarterly
          - release_0
          - release_1
          - release_2

2) change to desired release date:
`# ee /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf`
                          url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/*release_0*",

3) now just search for the desired package:
(will rebuild packagesite index and find packages from release_0 to install from directly from net if you want)
`# pkg search libreoffice`
*                         libreoffice-6.0.5_5* Full integrated office productivity suite  --> now the real package version

4) install from internet
`# pkg install libreoffice`

Or you can download directly from pkg site if you want:
`# fetch "http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/release_0/All/libreoffice-6.0.5_5.txz"`


----------

